# Crypt fever



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have only recently got the crypt bug, and you guys on this forum consistently post some amazing pictures of your plants. Just have to ask where do you get these off the wall varieties from?


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I got quite a few from ebay, and many more from Aqauspot world.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont post pics but I get mine mostly from Ghazanfar directly or through other members of GWAPA who seem to get them from him..


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

While you can get quite a few crypts commercially (bring your wallet), one has to admit that many of the rare species offered are collected from the wild.

IMNSHO, it's much better to stick with plants horticulturally propagated, especially for gaining experience. More and more enthusiasts have success in cultivating even more difficult species - get in contact with them and have a little patience while waiting for runners to become available.

There are groups of crypt enthusiasts out there in Asia, Europe, and North America - have a look here: *NACS*


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Cryptocoryne. Yes , i agree with kai that keeping cryptocoryne need alot of patience...It a life time hobby...


----------

